# I was once a beautiful chihuahua



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

But due to the farm condition..i have develope dry skin problem. I hope you can come and get me out of here.

I am rescuing this female long coat chihuahua from a farm which is what you guys call..a puppy mill..she is about 16months old and has develope serious dry skin problem as u can see from the picture. I suspect her eyes would be bad soon if I dont rescue her asap. Pray for us and hope we can get her back to what she was previously..a beautiful chihuahua.


----------



## ApricotKiss (Jul 22, 2005)

The poor thing... people who let that happen and mistreat dogs should be punished severely... Bloom baby and I will pray for her to get better!


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, bless you! You're her angel :angel7: How could someone allow an animal to get to this condition angry9: i will never understand.
Good luck and keep us posted on her condition!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

When I look at the plea from her eyes..it really sadden me..we'll be bringing her to the vet from the puppymill on wednesday and will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

How did you find the puppy mill? How does someone rescue the dogs from puppy mills?


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

You are her guadian angel. :angel7: That is a truely wonderful thing you are doing. Do keep us updated.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is incredibly sad. You are an ANGEL for saving her. I'll be waiting for your update.


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

You Are AWESOME!! She's so lucky to have you as you are to her! My prayers are with you guys. Lex sends his licks and love!


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

that just makes me wanna cry but knowing your gonna take her under your wing and bring her back to health makes me look on the bright side


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

You are a wonderful person for rescuing her!
Good Luck and I hope everything goes well. Keep us posted on her progress!


----------



## littleweed (Nov 21, 2005)

All I can say is Thank you... If there's anything we can do to help please mention it. Why would you want to do that to an animal? How could you stand by and do nothing? This makes me so saddened for people in general. Where are we headed?


----------



## LovelyChiPupz (May 11, 2005)

hey she is still a beatiful chihuahua - she just needs a lil tlc to help her get better. I think my girl has a slight skin condition a woman suggested i put baby lotion on her skin - but i wasnt sure if it would hurt her or not so i didnt bother! It's in the same place the neck there!

Im so glad this girl is getting saved, its nice to hear a good story at xmas! I wish you all the luck in the world! And im sure you're girl will love having a new home instead of being stuck in a cage! Please keep us updated!!!!!!!!

 :wave:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Well this chi will get a wonderful XMas present...she will get an owner who will hug and love her, and you are truly a hero for saving her!!!!

We need more people like you in this world.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Aww, poor little girl. It gave me goosebumps reading about her and looking at her condition. I will send my prayers that this little girl recovers quickly. You're an angel for saving her. What are you going to name her?
Thank you :angel8:


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

It's breaking my heart to see that. Bless you for rescuing her!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

LovelyChiPupz said:


> I think my girl has a slight skin condition It's in the same place the neck there!quote]--
> 
> It can sometimes be caused by the rubbing of a collar!


----------



## runagottickled (Aug 30, 2005)

it will be her first and greatest christmas to be able to go to a place called HOME. i hope all goes well. what caught my eye were her feet... poor thing... i'll be waitin for updates!

love, Runa


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh the poor baby  Bless you for taking her and giving her a home I hope it works out wondeful for all of you. How can the people who own her be so cruel :evil:


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Your an angel for rescuing her! I hope she recovers quickly. Look forward to seeing more pics of her in future. I wish you both well.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Thank you so much for rescuing her from those horrible conditions. You truely are an angel. 
It really breaks my heart to see her like that. Her poor little feet look like they hurt her soooo much. She is a beautiful girl and is truely lucky to have u in her life!!! Update us asap!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

It is wonderful that you are rescuing her!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Bless you for rescuing this poor unfortunate little girl.  She has such a lovely face and does look in bad shape. It's heartbreaking that these poor babies can be so cruelly neglected. You surely are an angel of mercy. :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

Louis you are my hero !!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG I am so happy she will be getting a wonderful home.........YOU ARE her ANGEL!

Cant wait for updates :wave:


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Any updates on your new baby angel?


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Now this just made my day...

Please keep us posted....thank goodness you found her


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks guys..I will be bringing her to the vet in a few hours time so I will keep you guys updated on her situation.


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

Britnee is now in safe hands..we are putting her up at a friend's place for the time being as she was diagnoise with fungal infection so it's better to put her up in a place where there is no other dogs around.

She seems to be very happy and has start to wag her tail and play with us..she can response too and from what the vet told us..she's still a very young dog. The rough estimation for her problem to be totally eliminated will be about 6 weeks so let's hope and pray she will be alright by then and could join the rest for the weekend outing.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww that's great news! 
I hope she gets better quickly and can join you soon.


----------



## sonny's mama (Apr 14, 2005)

wow, thats so awesome that you rescued her! Did anyone else tear up as soon as you looked as those pictures?
How did you find her?
How can we find more like her that need our help?


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

sonny's mama said:


> How did you find her?
> How can we find more like her that need our help?


I'd love to know this too so we can help in our own areas!
I'm so glad you got her and that her condition doesn't seem to be a lifelong suffering. Please, please keep us updated!


----------



## Louis (Jan 25, 2005)

I found her at a dog farm/breeder or puppy mill which u guys term it as and she was up for sale..but her condition was kinda bad so i told the guy I would take her to the vet and find out about her problem and i know I will eventually bring her home..but the problem I have was if her condition is contagious..I might risk the health of my 3 chis at home and my hands are really full with the 3 I have..so when a friend of mine offer us to put britnee at her place for the time being until she recover..there was no turning back.

She's now happily playing and exploring my friends place and hopefully she will recover very soon. I would also like to take this opportunity to thank few people here who has offer help and also bed/clothes/toys for britnee. Thanks guys u know who you are..your great gesture is really appreciated.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Anyone in the US and I do believe Canada can go to this site to help a puppy mill rescue dog.
The rescue is aptly named "Puppy mill rescue"
they are AMAZING!
http://www.puppymillrescue.com/adoptme17.htm
hope this helps for anyone wanting to help out these poor abuse little loves.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is great news Louis! I can't wait until she is all better and can meet her new family! :wave:


----------



## LocasMom (Sep 11, 2005)

what are people thinking, if you can do this to an animal, imagine what a person they are.... :evil: 

This stuff makes me so mad!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh Yeah That sounds like great news. Bless you again :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That is great news


----------



## chihuahua_kisses (Nov 8, 2005)

*tear*  That's soooo sad! Good luck to you!


----------



## diveangel79 (Nov 8, 2005)

*God Bless You*

You are doing a wonderful thing! Poor baby! I own a rescue chi, and he is the sweetest most thankful guy! I will be praying that your new puppy gets 100% better!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

THAT'S THE SPIRIT OF THE SEASON! You GO GET 'ER!!  Best wishes and best of luck to you both!!


----------

